# Plex vs Emby on FreeNAS



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I've completed building a new FreeNAS server, and one of the goals is to have a media server for downloaded media files. So far, I've played around with both Plex and Emby, and am kinda leaning towards Plex, but since both have fees, I thought I would ask. All I really need is a DLNA server, but the MiniDLNA (now called ReadyMedia) has long been pulled as a FreeNAS plugin.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Being totally ignorant of Network Attached Storage, I still went ahead and googled "Free NAS" and came up with this link, which you probably already aware of. 
https://doc.freenas.org/9.3/freenas_plugins.html


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Eyup, well aware of the PlugIns page in FreeNAS. I'm currently testing both of them out. Somehow, I'm leaning towards Plex because of the better device support.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I have been using Plex for a few years on my Mac Mini as a server and am very happy with it. I have the client running on two Rokus, a Vizio smart TV and an iPhone. The fees are quite minimal ($4.95) and a couple of the clients worked with my existing password so there was no fee (I don't have Plex Pass, which is more expensive, enabled).


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

For now, I'm just going with Plex. The biggest problem at the moment is that I'm running with a single 2 TB drive, and in about two-three months, that drive will be replaced with eight 4TB or 6TB drives. So, I'm trying to avoid putting stuff online which I can't easily download/reupload.


----------

